# Guys please recommend your condom of choice



## Married0803 (May 20, 2013)

Ugh! So after being on the pill for ten years I underwent fertility testing about 5 years ago, which revealed a condition that prohibits me from going on hormonal birth control ever again. Our family is now complete so it is time for birth control again. The only option for me is an IUD/diaphragm which I hesitate to do for various reasons. Neither DH nor I want to get snipped/tied. That leaves condoms and DH is not thrilled about this. The ones we tried this week, Durex sensitive, we're just ok. What condoms would you recommend?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Never really used them prior to the period after I was snipped and was waiting for a "zero count." But we were given a sample of "Natural-lambs" by the urologist, and I used those through that 2 week period.

They felt as natural as using no condom at all!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Bareback only for me. I'd rather go without than use a condom.


----------



## Married0803 (May 20, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Bareback only for me. I'd rather go without than use a condom.


So would my husband. That's why I posted to see if there is anything that feels close to natural.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't use the very often but try Trojan thintensity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

There are also spermicides. I've never personally used it, but - I know a lot of GFs have mentioned liking VCF. 

VCF Dissolving Vaginal Contraceptive Films | drugstore.com


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

If you guys are truly done then he needs to get snipped. It's a lot easier procedure for him than for you. My wife and I used the pull out method for about 2 years when she didn't want to be on BC and we hadnt made a final decision on more kids. If your husband has enough self control you can make it work. As for best feel of a condom I would go with lamb skin but I'm going off experiences from 15+ years ago.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I would go with snipping or IUD. I know guys usually hate condoms - I must say I hate them more than the men. I can tell the difference and it's like having a man there with you but using a dildo instead. 

You say your family is complete; why not have him get snipped? and Essure is a good non-surgical option for women. IUDs are so easy and there are non-hormonal options so unless there are medical reasons, I don't see why these aren't options. 

But, admittedly this is a very personal choice. But I bet after losing spontaneity due to being out of condoms or not having one with you somewhere (and risking yet another pregnancy), you may opt for another method.


----------



## Married0803 (May 20, 2013)

He refuses to get snipped. I don't want IUD because I am very prone to vaginal infections. As it is, I take meds after each time we have sex to prevent a UTI. We do the pull out method but want something more reliable.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Married0803 said:


> *He refuses to get snipped*. I don't want IUD because I am very prone to vaginal infections. As it is, I take meds after each time we have sex to prevent a UTI. We do the pull out method but want something more reliable.


Ugh. I know you haven't been getting a whole lot of advice on what you are asking about, namely condoms of choice, but he really needs to seriously reconsider getting snipped. I did, and it was one of the smartest things I have ever done....especially post divorce...oh wait, you probably didn't want to hear that


----------



## Married0803 (May 20, 2013)

Ok, so how do I get him to reconsider getting snipped? He is just not open to it. We have not discussed in length but I get the feeling he feels part of his manhood will be taken away or something silly like that.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Married0803 said:


> Ok, so how do I get him to reconsider getting snipped? He is just not open to it. We have not discussed in length but I get the feeling he feels part of his manhood will be taken away or something silly like that.


I really hate this. It is such an easy procedure. Find a friend whose husband has had it done. I've talked to about 4 husbands of my wife's friends about my procedure. 45 minutes in and out. Ice pack for 3 days and stress free loving after 20 ejaculations. You could also offer unlimited blow jobs until his swimmers die off.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked the non-latex condoms. No latex scent or taste. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Magnum extra large, of course.

:lol:


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I have the copper coil in, give it some more thought cos if you get on with them they are brilliant 

It's not only men who hate condoms, I would rather go without too


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I haven't used a condom in 20 years but if they are the same now as then there is no "good" condom.

I rarely was ever able to maintain an erection in one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

He should really get the V.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

My husband recommends bareskin condoms. Everything else he always said was too tight. Another... uh.. friend of mine suggested lamb skin too when I asked him for ideas to offer my husband. He said it feels the most natural.

I can't get my husband to go the V way either.. he feels it'll make him less of a man..


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not the physical sensation for me (or lack thereof) it's completely mental. It's the principal of it. Plus nothing gets me going more than the internal finish.


----------

